# Can food not purchased in cinema be taken from a child?



## Happy Girl (21 Jun 2008)

Can anybody tell me if cinema employees can take sweets/drinks from children which have not been purchased on the premises (I would state here that the sweets/drinks were returned to the kids when they were leaving the cinema). There ARE signs up where you buy the tickets stating that "food not purchased on the premises cannot be consumed in the cinema". Just wondering however if they can enforce this. Surely this is akin to paying into the zoo and being told that you can only eat food purchased within it.


----------



## eileen alana (21 Jun 2008)

I am not sure if they have the right to remove the food from the kids. Whenever, I take kids to the cinema I always bring a bag of goodies to dispense to the kids once the lights are out!!. Otherwise it would cost a smalll fortune given the exorbitant prices cinemas charge for popcorn and coke.


----------



## Figo (21 Jun 2008)

I dont think they have the right to confiscate private property from the children. They can request that they dont eat the food and I'd imagine that they may be able to ask the kids to leave if they catch them in the act of eating it.


----------



## heretohelp (21 Jun 2008)

i have seen food taken from the mother of three kids in imc dun laoighre and given back after the film . The mother was livid and wasnt prepared to buy food for the kids there, personally i would  have requeste the ticket money back and left


----------



## j26 (21 Jun 2008)

They can't confiscate anything.

However, they can ask you to leave if they see you munching away on your snacks.


----------



## sam h (21 Jun 2008)

I could understand a restaurant not allowing you to bring in food and a bar not allowing you bring in drink - but that is their principle line of business.  I would not expect a bar to take a bag of crisps off you, rather than buy theirs.

The conemas charge a fortune for their food.  We put togeather a similar goodie pack for the kids for a fraction of what they charge.....luckily our local cinema does not have such a policy.


----------



## S.L.F (21 Jun 2008)

Funniest thing I saw was a sign

In the interests of hygiene only food bought in the cinema could be consumed there.

Should have replaced 'hygiene' with 'greed'.


----------



## rmelly (21 Jun 2008)

I've never seen any signs in my local cinema, but if I am bringing anything (I do occasionally) I leave it in my jacket pocket(s) until lights are out, just in case.


----------



## z103 (21 Jun 2008)

> Should have replaced 'hygiene' with 'greed'.


Maybe the snacks are their principle business. They may make more money from snacks than ticket sales.


----------



## shesells (21 Jun 2008)

I thought there was a ruling a while back that allowed food to be taken into cinemas? I know it was a no no for years but while I can't remember the specifics I am 99% sure there was an official ruling or judgement allowing people to take their own food into cinemas


----------



## rmelly (21 Jun 2008)

leghorn said:


> Maybe the snacks are their principle business. They may make more money from snacks than ticket sales.


 
In that case I'd probably prefer higher ticket prices - if the food was cheaper, and the film started at the advertised time, rather than up to 25 mins later to accommodate the large number of advertisements and a few trailers. 

Worst thing is they intentionally randomly change the leadtime so people can't arrive late to avoid the ads - I saw Indiana jones twice recently in same cinema at approximately the same time a week apart, the first started the film 20 mins after advertised time, the second started it 10 mins after.


----------



## S.L.F (21 Jun 2008)

rmelly said:


> I've never seen any signs in my local cinema



In Dun Laoghaire it was the case for a good while


----------



## superdrog (21 Jun 2008)

I tend to agree with the cinema's policy - there is nothing more annoying than sitting in the vicinity of someone ruffling plastic bags full of swag while trying to watch a movie. At least the buckets of popcorn and paper beakers of fizzy drinks dont make too much noise.


----------



## Happy Girl (21 Jun 2008)

superdrog said:


> I tend to agree with the cinema's policy - there is nothing more annoying than sitting in the vicinity of someone ruffling plastic bags full of swag while trying to watch a movie. At least the buckets of popcorn and paper beakers of fizzy drinks dont make too much noise.


 
Somehow I don't think this is the reason for the cinema's policy on not eating their food on the premises. Otherwise they would not be selling the overpriced pick 'n mix in paper bags and extra large bags of hunky doreys, tayto, etc. etc. which will "ruffle" just as loud as any products which are purchased off the premises


----------



## z103 (21 Jun 2008)

> Otherwise they would not be selling the overpriced pick 'n mix in paper bags and extra large bags of hunky doreys, tayto, etc. etc. which will "ruffle" just as loud as any products which are purchased off the premises


It is really terrible 'food' as well when you think about it. Either full of sugar and colouring, or bad fats etc.
They really should provide a healthy option, like carrot sticks and hummus (the olive oil type), broccoli dip etc.
Maybe those that object to being slowly poisoned at the cinema should be given the choice of bringing healthy food.


----------



## rmelly (21 Jun 2008)

yeah that's what I 'smuggle' in - carrot sticks, hummus, celery and maybe some carrot juice


----------



## eileen alana (21 Jun 2008)

leghorn said:


> They really should provide a healthy option, like carrot sticks and hummus (the olive oil type), broccoli dip etc.
> Maybe those that object to being slowly poisoned at the cinema should be given the choice of bringing healthy food.


 
No offence Leghorn but what kid would like chewing carrot sticks and dipping broccoli at the cinema


----------



## z103 (21 Jun 2008)

> No offence Leghorn but what kid would like chewing carrot sticks and dipping broccoli at the cinema


They mightn't be able to tell the difference in the dark. In fact, they might even enjoy them more than sweets and crisps!

Carrot juice is lovely.


----------



## efm (23 Jun 2008)

eileen alana said:


> No offence Leghorn but what kid would like chewing carrot sticks and dipping broccoli at the cinema


 
I know this will sound smug but my two kids prefer fruit to sweets and crisps and my daughter would devour a pot of humus if given half a chance.


----------



## yob (23 Jun 2008)

getting off the beaten track here,a friend has a small coffee shop and the amount of people that come in with take out coffee from other premises,purchase a pastry from his shop then sit down and take over his few tables,and they cant understand why he complains,he asks would they go to a restaurant and bring there own wine.Afterall you can buy they same wine for 25% of the price in an off licence,so IN  defence of the cinema,he has to pay a licence fee for public display of a movie he pays rates to the council rent for the premises,management and security fees,any of you out there with an apartment will know all about that!!!so if you want to go to cinema pay the price if not get a video and make your own pop corn,like wise with a restaurant,you know the price and the rules you just have to choose,owe did i mention staff costs,wonder could you bring a steak in your bag and just ask for spuds,maybe a little pepper sauce.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jun 2008)

efm said:


> and my daughter would devour a pot of humus if given half a chance.


I hope you don't let her eat that muck?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jun 2008)

yob said:


> like wise with a restaurant,you know the price and the rules


Isn't part of the issue here that the rules are not that clear in all cases?


----------



## eileen alana (23 Jun 2008)

clubman said:


> i Hope You Don't Let Her Eat that Muck?


 
:d


----------



## John Rambo (23 Jun 2008)

It sounds quite reasonable to me, especially the part where the items were returned to the children. Surely that's better than not allowing them into the cinema? Cinemas make very little from movies and rely on the food to make their profits. (it's the studio/distributor who take the lions share)


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jun 2008)

John Rambo said:


> (it's the studio/distributor who take the lions share)


Is that not just MGM?


----------



## rmelly (23 Jun 2008)

_



			(it's the studio/distributor who take the lions share)
		
Click to expand...

_ 


ClubMan said:


> Is that not just MGM?


 
What about Lions Gate?


----------



## fobs (23 Jun 2008)

I think often that kids can be an easy target and wouold hand in the good wheras they might think twice before requesting an adult hand over their goods.
I often bring my own food into the conemas to reduce the costs but would carry them in my handbag so would not be seen.


----------



## nesbitt (24 Jun 2008)

Seems you must smuggle in your grub in a backpack and eat it in the dark, sounds like great fun!  For large enterprises who I believe do all right anyway I'm okay with all this munching on the premises. I really don't think my kids would give over their goodies.  I fear an awful scene would ensue.  However, small coffee shop etc. thats just not the way to behave now is it.


----------



## yob (24 Jun 2008)

HI CLUBMAN,
ignorance is not a form of defence,and i think we do know the rules,and is it not also ethical to behave as one should,people will always bend the rules or down right break them,but lets not go down the road of saying its ok.heres a person running a buisness,this is what he does this is what he provides,you as a customer have a choice,but to enter ones premises and behave inapropiatly,is not right,but to then complain about it as a consumer is down right cheekey.cheers yob


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jun 2008)

yob said:


> HI CLUBMAN,
> ignorance is not a form of defence,and i think we do know the rules,and is it not also ethical to behave as one should,people will always bend the rules or down right break them,but lets not go down the road of saying its ok.heres a person running a buisness,this is what he does this is what he provides,you as a customer have a choice,but to enter ones premises and behave inapropiatly,is not right,but to then complain about it as a consumer is down right cheekey.cheers yob


Huh!?!? Why are you addressing this point to me specifically?


----------



## yob (24 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Isn't part of the issue here that the rules are not that clear in all cases?


 
nothing personal clubman,just replying to your quote above,and saying just because its not written in stone doesn't make it ok,no affence intended,yob


----------



## yc2405 (3 Jul 2008)

A few years back, whilst in college, I worked part-time in a well-known busy city centre cinema & we had similar notices up regarding the consumption of food not bought on the premises.  
However, this was simply as an encouragement to buy food on premises, or perhaps make people feel uncomfortable about bringing their own.
It was certainly something that was never enforced - especially where children are concerned.


----------



## galwegian44 (3 Jul 2008)

I'm OK with the studios making the lion's share, it's a risky business when a studio can run up production costs of €100m before they even realise a penny in revenue. They generally take anything up to 70% of the profits from the first week with a decreasing percentage for each week after that, leaving a decent margin for the cinema owner if managed properly.

I can see why they would want to force customers into buying their own popcorn/drink but I was wondering if they have a legal right to take the non-cinema food/drink from paying customers (even if it is returned later).

This is different from a restaurant and coffe shop scenario discussed earlier as food and coffee are the primary reasons for goint to a restaurant and coffee shop respectively. It's a little bit pointless going to a restaurant not to eat but you can certainly go see a film without eating or drinking.

My local cinema does not stop people but I was wondering about my rights if it did happen; I just saw a woman bringing a bunch of kids in and she was carrying a large shopping bag filled to the brim with sweets and drinks....no issues with the usher.


John Rambo said:


> Cinemas make very little from movies and rely on the food to make their profits. (it's the studio/distributor who take the lions share)


----------



## rmelly (3 Jul 2008)

yob said:


> nothing personal clubman,just replying to your quote above,and saying just because its not written in stone doesn't make it ok,no affence intended,yob


 
So are you saying that if it doesn't say it then it should be assumed to not be allowed? Ridiculous.


----------



## Thirsty (3 Jul 2008)

So could we have Ryanair confiscating the sandwiches & boiled sweets?

Dublin Zoo lifting the picnic basket from the car boot?

Irish Ferries holding you up at customs to examine the coffee flask?

Any cinema that attempted to stop me bringing in me sweeties would get very short shrift I have to tell you....


----------



## yob (3 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> So are you saying that if it doesn't say it then it should be assumed to not be allowed? Ridiculous.


 I've never seen a sign in a restaurant,stating,"you cant bring your own wine",does that then mean its ok.
so are you saying that if it doesn't say it then it should be assumed,TO BE ALLOWED,even more rediculous,one should behave appropriatly and with due respect.
i wonder when you go for a drink do you have one of these naggins in your pocket,for a little top up,or just the fact you think it ok,because thers no sign to the contrary.


----------



## rmelly (3 Jul 2008)

Any comparison to a restaurant/coffee shop/pub is invalid - supplying alcohol or food is their core business. This is not the case for a cinema.

I go to the cinema to see a film, not for it's poor selection of over priced unhealthy food. The food is an optional extra.

Take the examples from Kildrought - in all these examples would you assume you couldn't bring your own food? When airlines are renouned for poor quality or non existent meals, or if you are at the zoo with your children for half a day?

Maybe if the cinema showed respect and didn't attempt to extort it's customers at every turn (e.g. the best seats being more expensive) I might have some sympathy.

A more appropriate comparison is smoking in a pub or restaurant when it was allowed and assuming you smoked, would you only smoke cigarettes in a pub if you bought them there? What if you bought them in the local newsagents - would you not smoke them in the pub 'out of respect'?


----------



## yob (4 Jul 2008)

ok,lets not compare to restaurants/coffee shop/pubs.

yes the food in a cinema is an optional extra,take it or leave it.

Kildrought example;yes by all means bring your own food,theres plenty of public areas to consume it,but if the airline stops you entering the craft with food i think there quite within there rights.the same goes for the zoo,if you want to lay down a rug and have a picnic fantastic,the kids will love it.but if you wish to enter a private enterprise and produce your own food on private property,i believe your wrong,so i'll beg to differ on it.
your final example i think is a great one,when smoking was allowed,thats the word allowed,so nobody smokes in the pub anymore ,because its not allowed and you will be prosicuted by law.but a private enterprise cant enforce laws,he puts up a sign saying ya ya ya not allowed,everybody ignores it,ye wats heee gone to do about it!!!well i have to agree i dont think he should take the food from the children or anybody else,but i think hes quite within his rights to refuse entry.thats my opinion,nothing you will say willo sway me,its wrong wrong wrong,period.


----------



## galwegian44 (4 Jul 2008)

Well that's that then!! 

Thankfully the owners of my local cinema are a little more in tune with keeping their customers happy and willing to accept the profit from my ticket purchases.

Yesterday my son went to Storm Cinemas to see Hancock with 11 of his friends as a birthday treat. It cost me €78 and I'm guessing that the cinema gets about €25 - 30 of that amount. My wife gave them totally transparent 'goodie bag' containing crisps, chocs etc and a can of soft drink each as they entered in plain view of the staff who did not have a problem with it. When I go to the cinema in a smaller group (wife and/or kids) I generally buy the Combo meal which is overpriced at €10.50 for 2 people (drink and large shared popcorn) but I don't mind as much because they allow you to bring your own if you so wish. Well done Storm.



yob said:


> nothing you will say willo sway me,its wrong wrong wrong,period.


----------



## rmelly (4 Jul 2008)

I emailed the cinema chain of the cinema I use, and I plan to ask the next time I'm in there if I don't get an email reply.


----------



## John Rambo (4 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> Any comparison to a restaurant/coffee shop/pub is invalid - supplying alcohol or food is their core business. This is not the case for a cinema.


 
That's the thing...I would dispute what you're saying. Food and drink ARE there core business in terms of revenue.


----------



## galwegian44 (4 Jul 2008)

John - this may vary from cinema to cinema. I cannot believe that Storm willingly and openly let people in with externally purchased food if it was their core business in terms of revenue. There has to be a distinction and that would be obvious if you walked into ANY restaurant and ate your own food....each and every one would send you packing, not the case with cinemas.

Take the food element away from a cinema and the business can continue....take the food element away from a restaurant and you're left with a building.



John Rambo said:


> That's the thing...I would dispute what you're saying. Food and drink ARE there core business in terms of revenue.


----------



## rmelly (4 Jul 2008)

John Rambo said:


> That's the thing...I would dispute what you're saying. Food and drink ARE there core business in terms of revenue.


 
Strange - when I visit the UCI website, there's only one obvious mention of food (2 sentences on the About Us page). Hardly the coverage I'd expect for a core business.


----------



## alaskaonline (4 Jul 2008)

Interesting subject and I would have been livid as well. The cinemas increased their ticket prices and ask for a small bag of popocorn € 6,00. ridiculous! Anyway if it would have happened to me, I would have requested to see their policies (the legal one on paper) and I have the sneaky suspicion that they wouldn't be able to present it to you, highlighting that food brought from home, is not permitted. It's certainly a good case to ask the Consumer Agency.


----------



## yob (4 Jul 2008)

Take the food element away from a cinema and the business can continue....take the food element away from a restaurant and you're left with a building.[/quote]


So are we back to bringing our own wine


----------



## rmelly (4 Jul 2008)

if you don't accept the smoking analogy, then i don't accept the 'bring your own wine' one...


----------



## galwegian44 (4 Jul 2008)

I think most people would accept that food and wine go hand in hand and complement each other, despite the fact that not everyone drinks wine (or beer). I don't see my cinema experience being devalued if I don't get my popcorn and drink....I watch more films/TV without food and drink than I do with.

Anyway, I guess my original question is still unanswered, do the cinemas have a legal right to stop you eating your own food in the cinema?

Thanks.



yob said:


> Take the food element away from a cinema and the business can continue....take the food element away from a restaurant and you're left with a building.


 

So are we back to bringing our own wine[/quote]


----------



## sandrat (4 Jul 2008)

didnt khans balti house in donnybrook used to have a bring your own wine policy? Many restaurants in new zealand have similar byo policies. Might be the way to go what with the recession and all!


----------



## Complainer (5 Jul 2008)

I'd imagine that the cinema would have to make sure the 'no outside food' rule is highlighted before any booking is made, even when booking online for the rule to be in any way effective.


----------



## SLS (5 Jul 2008)

As someone with a medical condition that requires food of the fruit, vegetable, general health variety I have had occasion to remove
it from my back and eat it as similar options were not avaialble for purchase in wherever I was, a cinema being an example.

I was once on an airline when I got told I couldnt eat my own food (for reasons I will never understand as there is no such laws as far as Im aware ..) I explained (calmly and without aggression) the situation and the only option was to eat my own food and then proceeded to eat. it

In reality there isnt really anything they can do, aside from grabbing the food from your hands, so if you dont make a fuss about it and just do it, I cant really see any problem.
Adding to someone else's comments  if the cinema is dark I cant really understand how they would even notice.


----------



## John Rambo (6 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> Strange - when I visit the UCI website, there's only one obvious mention of food (2 sentences on the About Us page). Hardly the coverage I'd expect for a core business.


 
If you'd bothered to read through the thread instead of deliberately being obtuse you'd understand the point I am making. Yes it's a cinema and their core business is showing movies. However, when a customer goes to Dundrum today and buys a ticket to see Hancock for €9.60, Colombia Pictures get 70% and Movies at Dundrum get 30%. That's €2.38 for the cinema, which would hardly get you a Cornetto. The majority of their revenue comes from the food sales, and they're entitled to protect that. Either buy the food from them, don't have any food, or don't go at all. Confiscating food temporarily sounds entirely reasonable.


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

I have made numerous posts in the thread, so have been following. The point is I don't accept that it is a core part of the business. Fair enough €2.38 might only buy a cornetto, but there's generally more than one person viewing a film, so this is not particularly relevant.

If you had read all of the posts you'd also realise that there isn't a consistent policy applied by all cinemas - most don't have any notices despite having them for non-smoking, mobile phone usage, prohibition on recording the film, noise etc.

Some posters have stated they have gone to certain cinemas with the food openly visible without being stopped.

The cinemas inability to run its business profitably purely from box office takings and advertising, premium seating, phone/online booking charges is not my problem - until I am explicitly told not to bring my own food and drink I will continue to do so.


----------



## John Rambo (6 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> I have made numerous posts in the thread, so have been following. The point is I don't accept that it is a core part of the business. Fair enough €2.38 might only buy a cornetto, but there's generally more than one person viewing a film, so this is not particularly relevant


 
How is it not relevant? If I go to the cinema today they will make €2.38 from my ticket purchase. I also buy a large combo Coke and popcorn for €8.50 and a Ben & Jerrys Caramel Chew Chew for €3.50. It's pretty obvious what they're main source of revenue is. The point of the thread is whether you think a policy such as this is reasonable...I think it is. People such as yourself are claiming the food side of the business is somehow incidental and that comparisons with cafes or bars are erroneous. When you look at the figures involved you can clearly see the comparisons are fair. By all means continue to bring food into the cinema but respect the cinema's right to tell you you can't do so.


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

Is this food contributing to breaking even and making a normal profit, or 'super profits'?

If it is to make super profits then this argument is not valid - are any of the cinemas public companies whereby we could see their accounts to see how profitable they are?

If the inclusion of food is only allowing them to breakeven, then even if they took 100% of the ticket price with no food sales then they would still not be doing much better, so I suspect they are doing much better than breaking even with food included.

You seem to think they should have a licence to print money, that they can charge whatever they want on the food because they know they have a largely captive market.



> but respect the cinema's right to tell you you can't do so


 
I don't accept they have this right, unless they explicitly notify patrons of it before they purchase their tickets.


----------



## John Rambo (6 Jul 2008)

I doubt the cinemas could survive on the revenue from ticket sales alone based on a figure of €2.38 per ticket. I would conceed though that for a family on a budget it's an expensive day out. There is another alternative though...don't go.


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

Unfortunately that's the attitude that encourages piracy.

Without any financial details beyond the ticket price breakdown, discussions on breakeven points etc is pure supposition.


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

Cost is not the problem for me - the selection is. I want Evian water, Tayto crisps (especially Bistro) or Burts, nachos with Philadelphia cheese, peanuts, mini Cadburys bars etc. None of these are stocked by either of my local cinemas.


----------



## John Rambo (6 Jul 2008)

OK...so how would you feel about a cinema charging "corkage"? As for the "break even point" it's not rocket science to see that taking away the revenue from food and drink sales would make the business unviable.


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

I can't agree. As I said above we don't have enough information.


----------



## rmelly (6 Jul 2008)

Your 'assuming' they can't break even without huge markup on food & drink just encourages overpricing.


----------



## S.L.F (6 Jul 2008)

my own big problem with food in cinemas is the fact that it is so expensive.

I'm sure if it was cheaper people wouldn't bother to bring their own food into a cinema.


----------



## Ris (6 Jul 2008)

I went to Omniplex this evening with my eight year old. He has a liking for these particular jelly snakes which he can get in the local shop for 20c each. I spied them among the pick n mix sweet counter in the Omni so, as  treat, I put four into a bag. The assistant weighed them and said 'that will be €4.20!' I mean.....come on. Needless to say I told her I didnt want them, Over 400% mark up! I always bring my own goodies and will keep on doing so,


----------



## yob (7 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> Is this food contributing to breaking even and making a normal profit, or 'super profits'?
> 
> If it is to make super profits then this argument is not valid - are any of the cinemas public companies whereby we could see their accounts to see how profitable they are?
> 
> ...


 
So what are you saying,if there not making money on ticket sales,then you'll buy there food,but if there making super profits you wont,now you want to see there accounts,will you bring a copy to the cinema with you,so when the usher stops you with your bag of goodies,you can produce a set of accounts,showing there profit margin,and that gives you the right to bring your own food,,please compare any of your 
arguments to any other business,i've never heard the like in my life.
do you know the mark up on food in a restaurant,imagine producing a copy of accounts in a restaurant when you recieve your bill!!!


----------



## rmelly (7 Jul 2008)

exactly - you read my mind. Why do you keep going back to the restaurant analogy?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (7 Jul 2008)

I wonder would they dare to try and confiscate food from an adult?


----------



## John Rambo (7 Jul 2008)

BOXtheFOX said:


> I wonder would they dare to try and confiscate food from an adult?


 
I have no issue with this policy...however there should be signs informing the public.


----------



## yob (7 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> exactly - you read my mind. Why do you keep going back to the restaurant analogy?


Well i did ask for you to compare your arguement to any other business.
acording to your arguement,the food is not the core business of the cinema,,,,so you go to the pub and produce a few sandwiches from your brief case for your lunch,how long before your thrown out........


----------



## yob (7 Jul 2008)

BOXtheFOX said:


> I wonder would they dare to try and confiscate food from an adult?


 no,but they can refuse entry.


----------



## rmelly (7 Jul 2008)

yob said:


> Well i did ask for you to compare your arguement to any other business.
> acording to your arguement,the food is not the core business of the cinema,,,,so you go to the pub and produce a few sandwiches from your brief case for your lunch,how long before your thrown out........


 
I don't know - why don't your and report back to us...


----------



## Bonafide (14 Jul 2008)

This topic upsets me as this also happened the children of a friend of mine. 
Personally, I go to the cinema to see a film while it is newly released in a comfortable atmosphere and experience the surround sound / big screen etc. That is what I expect to get when I go to a cinema and that is why I go and that is what the cinema owner’s offer.

They also sell food to enhance your experience. They are not experts in this area, it is not their core competency, they do not provide a great choice, but it is a very very profitable sideline to their main business. It is probably even the most profitable part of the business.

For all the discussion defending the cinema owners right to confiscate food not bought on the premises or to enforce their 'policy' that such food cannot be consumed within the cinema, no one has pointed to any legislative support for their actions.

To go back to the original posting, I think it is a disgrace to pick on a group of children like this. Children do not tend to have the kind of money on their person do just say ok we will buy from the cinema shop at the inflated prices. They could have warned them of their policy, watched for their parents picking them up etc. instead of ruining their experience at the cinema. It is also worth noting that in my experience, they do not enforce these rules consistently, especially with all adults.

With regards to their margins, it is amazing how many very large cinemas have popped up nationally in the last few years. Was it not an expensive time to build these huge buildings with plush finishing’s? Until a few years ago, we had the luxury of a local family run cinema. The ticket prices were less that the larger cinema chains and the shop prices were no more expensive than the local convenience stores (they only sold popcorn in branded packs like you would get in the supermarket). They sold out for development in the end, but had made a living out of the business. If these larger cinema franchises really can't make a living out of the ticket sales, then increase the ticket price and stop making stealth income from food sales. (I wonder should there be a maximum margin businesses are allowed to make on food products? – but that’s a point for another discussion).

On a lighter note, if there was legislation backing this type of behaviour up, then surely Ryanair would not be disposing of air travellers empty plastic bottles and sandwich wrappers and hovering up their breadcrumbs all purchased before they got on the plane? I think they may be getting away with because no one is challenging them! 

Please correct me if I am wrong, it is just my opinion.


----------



## yob (16 Jul 2008)

It was interesting today,as i was having a coffee there was a copy of eddie bobs sorry hobbs,mag you and your money.inside was someone complaining about the price of pop corn in cinemas.his reply was interesting.
someting on the lines,,_because the cost of ditributing and showing of movies is so high,alot of cinemas rely on maxing up the price of goodies to push them into profit.they are rarely viable 21st centuary business,they will need to be subsidised more and more,be it higher ticket prices,or other extras,as home cinema and dvds take over._
Or words to that effect.


----------



## wishbone (16 Jul 2008)

I took my daughter and some friends to Dundrum the other week.  I prepared little bags of treats for them, no problem.  I had even asked the chap on the phone the week previous and he said no problem.


----------



## citizen22 (29 Jul 2008)

Hi 

Just a few points,

It is important one knows what the children are eating, perhaps that is why the parent brought in the food, some are on special diets, special sweets etc, if this is the case the equal status act may apply

I would be concerned about an employe taking food from any person and then giving it back later, this employee may need to have been haccp trained. I would also inguire about storage of this food while it was held by cimema.

I would sugest the parent/guardian write to managment and seek an explanation.


----------



## Smashbox (4 Sep 2008)

I am posting here as a Cinema Manager and so I would like to express my opinion and the happenings in my own place of work.

People who quoted info about the ticket prices are correct. Cinemas, although in the past they made their money on ticket prices, now need to use their shops and concessions stands to make their profits. Every film that enters a cinema has very low returns for the company nowadays, as the large movie companies want a larger share of the cash.

And so cinemas buy in foodstuffs at low prices, and have a massive mark up on said items. This is why they use the Policy of 'Only food purchased in the premises may be consumed in the auditoriums.'

If you look at the various sites, you will see this stated in their policy - often a piece of laminated A4 paper stating other things such as the management have the right to refuse, etc etc.

Now, in my own cinema, we use better judgement. Personally we side with people that food is way too expensive if you have a large brood. We have no problem with people bringing in their own snacks and drinks, except large bottles of pop which we ask them to leave behind the counter. We give them cups and tell them to come in and out to refill, as many used to bring in large bottles just to spill them and have us cleaning up.

We allow bags of all sizes, however I know Dun Laoghaire have a policy of no plastic carrier bags, for child safety reasons.

We also won't allow hot fast food into the screens, as they really stink the place out. If a large group of teens come in, we also ask that they leave their bags in the store room, to ensure that people aren't tripping over them, etc etc.

So, the original question. Management do have a right, from site to site, when these conditions are displayed to ask that you leave food behind the shop. Theres no law as such, but when you display conditions, people entering the premises are expected to abide by these rules.

However, if you popped along and spoke to a member of staff, you may find that you have no problem.


----------



## Smashbox (4 Sep 2008)

And I also found this on the Cineworld Website :

*Can I bring in my own food and drink? *
Cineworld have a strict NO FOOD AND DRINK policy. We reserve the right to refuse customers entry into the screens with food or drink bought outside the premises. All our cinemas display the necessary signage, advising customers of this policy.
As a food operator we offer a wide range of drinks and snacks to satisfy our customers but also protect our cinema finishes and customers clothing. Not all movie-goers are considerate of others in their snack choices and we have needed to set clearer guidelines on what is appropriate


----------



## fobs (4 Sep 2008)

Smashbox said:


> And I also found this on the Cineworld Website :
> 
> *Can I bring in my own food and drink? *
> Cineworld have a strict NO FOOD AND DRINK policy. We reserve the right to refuse customers entry into the screens with food or drink bought outside the premises. All our cinemas display the necessary signage, advising customers of this policy.
> As a food operator we offer a wide range of drinks and snacks to satisfy our customers but also protect our cinema finishes and customers clothing. Not all movie-goers are considerate of others in their snack choices and we have needed to set clearer guidelines on what is appropriate


 
This is funny really as they are trying to disguise the fact they are over-charging people with the assurance it is for the customers own good. If this is their reasin then display the range of foods allowed to be brough in i.e popcorn,taytoes,sweets,drinks but not allow the foods they don't approve of i.e curry chips,garlic fries or whatever!


----------



## Smashbox (4 Sep 2008)

fobs said:


> This is funny really as they are trying to disguise the fact they are over-charging people with the assurance it is for the customers own good. If this is their reasin then display the range of foods allowed to be brough in i.e popcorn,taytoes,sweets,drinks but not allow the foods they don't approve of i.e curry chips,garlic fries or whatever!


 
I agree with you, but I guess they can't put up a sign stating 'We don't want you bringing in food 'cos we want you to buy ours' so I guess making excuses is all you can do. 

Its like any place, they don't want you bringing food in, because they want you to spend your cash in their shop, not give your dosh to Tesco or some other shop.

Truth be told, the only food that can and does damage customer clothes and the furnishings is gum.


----------

